
HubMeme: How big a meme are you on GitHub? - sugnid
https://github.com/outoftime/hubmeme
======
krapp
Doesn't seem to have anything to do with "memes" per se but it is kind of
interesting. This would make an awesome wordpress plugin, I think.

------
justbaker
How does this make someone a meme..?

~~~
sugnid
The term is used very loosely.

